# I'm a Grandfather



## tocarmar (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are pics of the new addition to the family!!!he is 1 month old!!

















He is the 1st baby sugar glider that we had!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how adorable!! :smitten:


----------



## Candace (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in love.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2011)

:clap::clap:cute as can be Grandpa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful markings, and oh, those eyes!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2011)

Real cute! Does it have a name yet? I think Frodo would be a good one (if it's a male).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2011)

Which ones are the parents???

And can we see more pictures please?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2011)

very cute


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 8, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Which ones are the parents???
> 
> And can we see more pictures please?



The parents are Lucy (mom) she is a white face, Inari (father) he is a black beauty.. The name so far for the baby is JR.

as requested a few more pics... this is the family..






this is Inari (dad)






the family..






We have 8 adults- 3 breeding pairs & 2 male twins...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow. Too cute!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2011)

That's some interesting family!!!! Jean


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

They are wonderful creatures! Are they a native species there or imported from somewhere?


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I certainly answered my own question by googling them! Interesting!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 9, 2011)

really cute!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2011)

These are amazing!!!! So adorable...!!! congrats!!!! Where/How do you keep them???


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 11, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> These are amazing!!!! So adorable...!!! congrats!!!! Where/How do you keep them???



We have 4 cages set up in our bedroom!! We are used to them, plus we both work nightshift when they are up.. so it works out good..


----------



## etex (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new family member- cute as can be!!


----------

